# [SOLVED] System Restore backups aborted on C: due to I/O failure



## Kanuni (Jul 27, 2008)

In the past few days, System Restore began to fail to maintain the backups it makes on the C: drive.

After any automatic or manual restore point creation, the event logs will list at least ten occurences of the following error, all at the same time and coinciding with the creation of a restore point:

Source: atapi
ID: 11
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort2.​

And about thirty seconds after those, one of this error:

Source: volsnap
ID: 14
The shadow copies of volume C: were aborted because of an IO failure on volume C:.​

And true to its word, all backups of C: are always gone. If I open the drive's Properties window and select the "Previous Versions" tab, I can actually browse the folder structure of the backup immediately after creation, but it is removed shortly after.

HDD is a Hitachi 160GB 5400rpm ATA device. It seems to work normally otherwise, errors only occur upon restore point creation, and CHKDSK turns up nothing.

System Restore utility works normally on drive D:, which is the exact same model & such.

Computer is a Toshiba Satellite X205 laptop, purchased in April. OS is Vista Ultimate x32 with SP1.

The problem seems to have begun after a couple of hard restarts in one day due to the game Trackmania United freezing (which seems to have been fixed by updating the NVIDIA drivers).

Any advice as to whether this is a problem with hardware, software, permissions, or otherwise would be greatly appreciated. Because it only happens on one drive and only with one service, I suspect it may have problems accessing the area where it saves the restore points.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: System Restore backups aborted on C: due to I/O failure*

check if there is any yellow alongside of anything in the device manager
run the hatachi diognostic utility on the hard drive
http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287
check you can see the drives listed correctly in the bios
run
chkdsk /r


----------



## Kanuni (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: System Restore backups aborted on C: due to I/O failure*

No yellow in device manager & drives are listed correctly in BIOS.

Haven't run diagnostic tool yet because I don't have a floppy drive and the CD version wouldn't boot, probably need a better burning tool (I just mounted the ISO to a virtual drive then copied the files to CD-RW).

The full CHKDSK turned up "4 KB in bad sectors."

Full report:
Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.
Volume label is SQ004517V04.

A disk check has been scheduled.
Windows will now check the disk. 
124288 file records processed. 1014 large file records processed. 0 bad file records processed. 2 EA records processed. 60 reparse records processed. 158030 index entries processed. 0 unindexed files processed. 124288 security descriptors processed. Cleaning up 59 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 59 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 59 unused security descriptors.
16872 data files processed. CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
33856736 USN bytes processed. Usn Journal verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying file data (stage 4 of 5)...
124272 files processed. File data verification completed.
CHKDSK is verifying free space (stage 5 of 5)...
28691635 free clusters processed. Free space verification is complete.
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.

154753023 KB total disk space.
39683620 KB in 105642 files.
68756 KB in 16873 indexes.
4 KB in bad sectors.
234099 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
114766544 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
38688255 total allocation units on disk.
28691636 allocation units available on disk.

Internal Info:
80 e5 01 00 9e de 01 00 b4 2f 03 00 00 00 00 00 ........./......
99 4d 00 00 3c 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 .M..<...........
42 00 00 00 1f 86 5d 77 78 82 24 00 78 7a 24 00 B.....]wx.$.xz$.

Windows has finished checking your disk.
Please wait while your computer restarts.


----------



## Kanuni (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: System Restore backups aborted on C: due to I/O failure*

Running CHKDSK also causes these errors to appear. If I run it in read-only mode instead of scheduling for the next restart, it will stop at 54 percent on stage 2, wait a bit, then tell me there are errors found while adding them the atapi 11 and volsnap 14 errors to the event log. Still says "errors found" even after CHKDSK /F is run on next reboot.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: System Restore backups aborted on C: due to I/O failure*

did you try *CHKDSK /R* ?


----------



## Kanuni (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: System Restore backups aborted on C: due to I/O failure*

Yes -- I've done CHKDSK /R three times now -- twice on system restart and once from the recovery disks. It still lists the 4KB in bad sectors.

If I do CHKDSK when Windows is running, it encounters errors and does not even finish, but CHKDSK, CHKDSK /F, and CHKDSK /R all say no problems found when scheduled on system restart or from the recovery console. And always it says 4KB (one allocation unit) in bad sectors, and shadow copies on volume C: still fail.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: System Restore backups aborted on C: due to I/O failure*

you burn an iso to disk with something like imgburn
http://www.imgburn.com/index.php?act=download


----------



## Kanuni (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: System Restore backups aborted on C: due to I/O failure*

Okay I ran the full scan and, when it found the bad sector, the corrupted sector repair tool. It said it completed successfully. CHKDSK still shows the 4KB in bad sectors, but the errors have gone away and the System Restore utility is functioning normally again. Thanks for pointing me to the Hitachi tool.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: System Restore backups aborted on C: due to I/O failure*

bad sectors can breed like rabbits,keep an eye on the drive if you start to get more replace the drive before you lose it


----------



## mmk (Feb 6, 2010)

It worked fine for me too for a Seagate HDD. Just download (for your HDD) http://www.tacktech.com/display.cfm?ttid=287
For Seagate HDD: http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools - the DOS tool repaired the HDD and RP for C: can be created again.


----------

